# Id / Name change



## caveman (Mar 16, 2010)

I am not sure where to post this, so here it is.  But I just checked on the name Caveman, which is what I would like to have & that member joined in 2006 & has not one single post.  Is it possible to allow me to have that id??  I mean, you don't need an id to lurk, do you?

Thank you for any consideration.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm sure one of the administrators will reply soon, but I believe hundreds---maybe even thousands join this forum, brag about their smoking powers in a post or two, then that's the last you hear from them---ever. I like "sircave", but I would think you have a good shot at your wish. If not, maybe "Caveman 1" ?


Bearcarver


----------



## nwdave (Mar 16, 2010)

Or perhaps "The Caveman"


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey Sircave,

I'm sure there are a lot of reasons that the membership roster is not cleansed, but if you sort it by number of posts, you can clearly see that people with 10 posts or less start at page 80.  So of the 575 pages of people that have registered, the heavy lifting is done by only a few (there are only 13 pages of people with more than 200 posts).

I hope the admin could see clear to at least research the activity of the current caveman and potentially let you have it.  If not, "The Caveman" is pretty darned good too!

Good luck.


----------



## brae (Mar 16, 2010)

Another alternative if you can't get your wish:  4CaveMen


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 16, 2010)

You could always use Geico-Caveman...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 even a caveman could do it..

Doesn't look like he ever posted and the last time he was online was years before the forum was even founded...


----------



## caveman (Mar 17, 2010)

That is not bad but this person has Never posted. Ever. I feel I deserve it as I asked first. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now, I kind of like that. Nice.

I could be the "Clean Up" admin around here. LMAO.

Okay....Thanks for the name but um, er, ah, I am only ONE guy. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













Yeah, that's what I am talking about!! He was trying to be funny, signed up & then something happened. I hope it was nothing harmful but something happened as this person is not around, I believe.


----------



## dick bullard (Mar 17, 2010)

I made a request to get my name changed because anything that it was on was getting censored....even had to redo my Photobucket account in order for it to work111

HERE, i'LL TYPE IN BY USER NAME "**** bULLARD" AND YOU WILL SEE THE RESULTS....NO ANSWER FROM ANYONE AT ADMIN ABOUT CHANGING IT...JUST GOT IGNORED...SO JUST HAVE TO DEAL WITH IT !!!

Can't believe anyone else would be using that name....so I ssign by post with Rick...!!!


Rick


----------



## caveman (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow....that's funny.  I mean, I am not laughing, it is just interesting to see that censorship happening there.  Sorry Rick.  Hopefully an admin will see this post & respond soon.


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 17, 2010)

Sircave,

Send a PM to Brian (Bmudd) or Jerry (Pineywoods) and ask them...that way they see the request and you don't have to wait for them to see this post in the hundreds that are created each day.


----------



## brae (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:
      Originally Posted by *Brae* 


 
_Another alternative if you can't  get your wish: 4CaveMen_

Okay....Thanks for the name but um, er, ah, I am only ONE guy. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	














What'samatterwichyou?  No multiple personality?  LOL


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 17, 2010)

This problem has never come up in the 6 years that we have been online.. i.e. no one has ever asked for another users name that I am aware of.

I completely agree that if the original "caveman" is not going to use it then might as well let someone else have it.

I am going to try and contact the other guy and I will post back in a day or so to let you know what I find out.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 17, 2010)

D. Bullard,

You can certainly understand why we would censor that word  on a family forum. We have to censor hundreds of words actually and that just happens to be one of them.. I don't  remember getting a PM or email or seeing a post on this but then we deal  with a lot of crap in any given week and I know that I miss stuff sometimes..

I will take care of this right away.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2010)

sircave (soon to be Caveman),
I told you somebody would take care of this for you. I just didn't know it would be "The Man" (Jeff) himself.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Bearcarver


----------



## dick bullard (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks Jeff....the email I sent some months ago must have slipped through the cracks.........

                         Rick


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 17, 2010)

Well Dick Bullard, you are good to go. I have removed this word from the censored list and I sure hope folks don't take advantage of that


----------



## caveman (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you Jeff.  Dutch took care of me.  I feel I can post in peace with my club now!! UGH!!!


I know huh!  It just goes to show, there is no job so small for a man so big.  Yeah!!!!

I told ya someone would take care of it for you Bullard.  (I am afraid to use your name first name just yet. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)


----------



## caveman (Mar 19, 2010)

I am afraid that my evil twin is not laughing with you Mister.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  And my fourth personality does not think you are funny either. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  But the other ones completely agree with you, they are just too afraid of the other two. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













:icon_mr  green:
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













Don't we all have a couple of other people living inside of us?  I think yes.  I still like *CAVEMAN!!!  UGH!!!*


----------



## jjwdiver (Mar 19, 2010)

Seek and ye shall find, ask and it shall be granted.

Now shut up and smoke something....and give us all qview!  "lol, even thought I hate writing lol"

Glad Jeff has made it all good.  I Love this place!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2010)

Jeff,
I'd give you points for making ALL GOOD for these two guys, but I don't want to look like I'm Brown-nosing the Boss, so I'll just say, "Good Job"!







Bearcarver


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 19, 2010)

Congratulations CAVEMAN, now that you have the name you need to smoke something so we can all say *"Even A Caveman Can Do It"*...


----------



## dirt guy (Mar 19, 2010)

*Yeah!!!  How about some smoked stegasorous?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## aeroforce100 (Mar 19, 2010)

I vote for a rack of Bronto ribs Ala Fred Flintstone!


----------



## treegje (Mar 19, 2010)

well ,that ends well.glad that there are 2 happy forum members
Thanks Jeff for make it happen,You're a great man 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



certainly earned points


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2010)

I remember the ribs Wilma used to serve old Fred. 
Those were things of Beauty !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






BC


----------



## amycooks (Oct 25, 2014)

Is there a way for me to change my ID name, if not can I delete my account and make a new one? HELP! PLEASE!


----------



## Dutch (Oct 25, 2014)

Amy, pm me with the new user name that you want to use. I'll need to get into the afmin area to change it.


----------

